# Fuzz Duster finished - the final Volare!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, I finally got it done! After a lot of fighting with the bumpers and a few other fit issues, my take on the MPC “Fuzz Duster” Volare is finished.

Since I like to try and immortalize the “losers” in as stock a form as I can (usually), I chose to do the model as a straight-up 1980 Road Runner. These are not common today, and weren’t even very common back in the day, actually! With it’s very square looks and very staid motor, the last Road Runners weren’t much to get excited about. 

However, the Fuzz Duster kit has everything you need to build one of these now largely forgotten “muscle” cars, and it’s a nice opportunity to build something that you just don’t see anymore. 

Check it out and let me know what you think!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/cars/mpc-round-2-125-1980-volare-road-runner/*


----------

